# Change of name on passport by UK Deed Poll, how do i change my UAE docs?



## xjjc (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, I am a UK citizen and been living in Dubai for the last 8 years. I recently changed my name legall by UK deed poll and last week I changed my name on my passport, whilst back in the UK. I am now applying for a new visa with a new company/job and am giving my new name and passport, but want to link the two people. I have an existing file with Emirates ID, the RTA(driving license) bank accounts etc etc. Anyone know what i need to do? Should i apply as a new person? Or send my old emirates ID with my application, so they can link the two profiles? If i do this, does anyone know what other docs they will need? The UK deed poll? Will it need to be translated? 

The company's PRO doesnt seem to know. 

(I actually got married, hence change of name but i chose to do it as deed poll, as i wanted to change my first name, to the name i am most often known as. Help


----------



## jay9393 (Sep 2, 2021)

can you let me know what happened and what was required??


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

jay9393 said:


> can you let me know what happened and what was required??


Don't hold your breath ......... The poster hasn't been on here since the original post


----------

